# Female Bulgarian looking for flatmate - Neptune Court, Marine Vista



## nhtrb6 (May 16, 2013)

I’m Bulgarian and looking for somebody to share an awesome flat in Neptune Court, Marine Vista, Singapore 449029. Full facilities, Siglap quaint area, Parkway Parade Mall and the East Coast beach close at hand (10 min bus or walk). The room for rent is big and fully furnished, will have a queen-size bed, air-con, fitted wardrobes and a shared bathroom. The apartment is cosy, beautiful, serene, and spacious. There is a large balcony with greenery around, cable TV and a constant cool sea breeze. Both genders are welcome. Ideal flatmate will travel frequently and work in an office (I am working from home). See the pictures.

Rent: $1900 (negotiable)

Feel free to call Maria at 91738428 for more detail.

(No agents please)


----------

